# mother cat in trouble



## televators (Jul 26, 2004)

my mother cat delivered a kitten 19 hours ago. she is not pushing or in pain but i feel more kittens, any help appreciated. called 
vet. this moring ans he said wait another couple hours, then she would need a sonogram, don't have the money now and he won't make arrangements. has anyone ever heard of a cat giving birth, and then so long for next kitten?
thanks


----------



## SugarKitty (Jul 24, 2004)

I am really sorry, I can't help you. I'm not good with kittens. I have never gotten any information on them. Try books, or the internet.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I have already replied to your question in your previous thread - no need to post multiple posts about it. You can add to / change the name of your thread 
Here is the link with my suggestion:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7547

I strongly recommend that you see a different vet that will be more compassionate about this situation. Your ability to make payments should be enough credit. Best wishes!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Unless youre SURE it's kittens still in there its possible its just her uterus, which takes a few days to go back to normal shape. If it IS kittens your cat NEEDS to go to the vet, especially if there is a black or greenish discharge which signifies a uterine infection possibly caused by the death of a kitten in utero. Call around, ask every vet in your area if they are willing to do payments, because if those are kittens in there your momma cat and kittens are in dire trouble.


----------



## televators (Jul 26, 2004)

ioana said:


> I have already replied to your question in your previous thread - no need to post multiple posts about it. You can add to / change the name of your thread
> Here is the link with my suggestion:
> 
> http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7547
> ...


sorry that was my grandma


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Closed

Other thread is here-
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7547


----------

